# Ripper Street - New series coming to BBC America



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.bbcamerica.com/ripper-street/



> Ripper Street is a riveting new crime series set to premiere within BBC Americas Dramaville on January 19, 2013 at 9/8c. The eight-part series is set in and around Whitechapel in Londons East End in 1889, during the aftermath of the infamous Jack the Ripper murders.
> 
> The series, created by Mistresses writer Richard Warlow, features a dynamic cast starring Matthew Macfadyen (MI-5, Pride and Prejudice), Jerome Flynn (Game of Thrones), Adam Rothenberg (Alcatraz), Myanna Buring (The Twilight Saga, White Heat) and David Dawson (Luther, Secret Diary of a Call Girl). The action centers on the notorious H Division, which is charged with keeping order in the all-consuming chaotic East London streets.


The first episode will air on BBC America on January 19, 2013.

FYI,

This has started airing in the U.K. and the first episode is available via magical means.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Quite a bit of nudity in the first episode of the U.K. airing. It's going to be interesting to see how they edit it all out and for the BBC America broadcast.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Blast!!! I guess things are only not cut on pay cable. I want to see things as the original director intended us to see it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Blast!!! I guess things are only not cut on pay cable.


Not necessarily. Most censoring on cable television is done purely by self-enforcement. As a subscriber service that does not use the public airwaves, the FCC currently cannot enforce decency restrictions on cable television the same way that they do on broadcast. This is how you see some of the "edgier" cable channels like FX, Spike, Comedy Central, etc. broadcast content that has more language, nudity, and violence than broadcast TV would ever allow.

It IS possible, but somewhat unlikely, that BBCA would air it unedited.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

This worth watching?


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

It was good for what it was... basically a procedural set in the 1800's. Not enough my cup of tea for a SP, but not bad either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

CSI Whitechapel.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I loved Copper. Hope this lives up to that.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*BBC America puts first three minutes of 'Ripper Street' on YouTube *


----------



## Casual (Jun 18, 2007)

Episode 2 was fantastic!

The actor from _This is England_ and _Misfits_ was Top Notch! :up:


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> Quite a bit of nudity in the first episode of the U.K. airing. It's going to be interesting to see how they edit it all out and for the BBC America broadcast.


NOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anybody else still watching this show besides me? I really like it.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

We really like it as well. I always have to have captions on because I can't understand most of what they say.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Anybody else still watching this show besides me? I really like it.


I am watching and I enjoy it. There was one episode I quit about ten mins into it though because I was bored with the subject. It was the one with the workers strike.



Martha said:


> We really like it as well. I always have to have captions on because I can't understand most of what they say.


I watch with captions on too! I understand most of what they say but some things I can't understand. Especially phrases or sayings that are unfamiliar because they are only common to the time period.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I got bored with it pretty quickly...just got to be the same old same-old, transplanting 21st-century CSI clichés to Victorian London and having the cast invent all of modern forensic science, week after week.

(It might not be a coincidence that this is the season I finally got so bored with CSI that I dropped it, too...)


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've seen like 3 episodes and enjoy it. I think I've got a few waiting to watch, but that's true of a lot of shows.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Martha said:


> We really like it as well. I always have to have captions on because I can't understand most of what they say.


I'm enjoying it as well - and have to use captions ... 

I like it better than Copper - there are a lot of similarities between the two.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

tiams said:


> There was one episode I quit about ten mins into it though because I was bored with the subject. It was the one with the workers strike.


If you still have this one you might want to watch it. There is some interesting backstory and the start of a possible sub-plot that might come up later.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

tiams said:


> I am watching and I enjoy it. There was one episode I quit about ten mins into it though because I was bored with the subject. It was the one with the workers strike.


 This past weekend's episode? Are you from the future or has this show been broadcast somewhere else already?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> This past weekend's episode? Are you from the future or has this show been broadcast somewhere else already?


It's was airing in the U.K. It's a few episodes ahead of the U.S. broadcasts. The last episode of the season aired yesterday in the U.K.

BTW, The U.K. airings have all the nudity and language intact.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Malcontent said:


> It's was airing in the U.K. It's a few episodes ahead of the U.S. broadcasts. The last episode of the season aired yesterday in the U.K.
> 
> BTW, The U.K. airings have all the nudity and language intact.


Do the U.K. airings have fewer commercial breaks? In the U.S. version there seem to be a lot of cuts in unnatural places - almost mid-scene sometimes.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

mike_k said:


> Do the U.K. airings have fewer commercial breaks? In the U.S. version there seem to be a lot of cuts in unnatural places - almost mid-scene sometimes.


I get the episodes by magical means. Any commercials are already removed. I suspect the cuts are because of nudity. There is no way BBC America can air some episodes without a lot of editing. In some episodes, entire scenes have some kind of nudity in it.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Malcontent said:


> I get the episodes by magical means. Any commercials are already removed. I suspect the cuts are because of nudity. There is no way BBC America can air some episodes without a lot of editing. In some episodes, entire scenes have some kind of nudity in it.


Interesting. Do you get captions in your magical viewings? I'm not sure I could watch without them. Well, I'm sure I could watch, just not sure I could understand the story without them.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

mike_k said:


> Interesting. Do you get captions in your magical viewings? I'm not sure I could watch without them. Well, I'm sure I could watch, just not sure I could understand the story without them.


No captions with magical viewings.

BTW,

The U.K. episodes average about 1 hour running time without any commercials. So, you should be able to get an idea how much content is edited out in the U.S. broadcast.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I got bored with it pretty quickly...just got to be the same old same-old, transplanting 21st-century CSI clichés to Victorian London and having the cast invent all of modern forensic science, week after week.
> 
> (It might not be a coincidence that this is the season I finally got so bored with CSI that I dropped it, too...)


You characterized Ripper well but the reason you dropped it is why I like it. I dropped CSI long ago when Ted Dansen joined so R St fills my CSI void. Like the setting and the characters. This strike episode is a bore though.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I caught the 1st episode and liked enough to keep recording it. I have 3 or 4 stacked up on my DVR to catch up on when I run out of other things to watch. To me it comes across as a wannabe Copper (a show I really like) , so while this is not a bad thing, it is not same night must watch for me. Same as Justified. I love the show, the dialog the, story but it's not one of those that I feel I must watch right away. But I'll go through all my Justifieds in one marathon sitting and want more.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And I hasten to add, my problems with the show have nothing to do with its quality...it's well-acted, well-written, well-filmed. I'm just so over the subject matter, and there's not enough else to overcome that.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I find that the CSI stuff is usually only about five minutes or less of the whole show. Then again, I've never watched any of the CSIs so I don't know how much CSI stuff is in CSI.

I usually want to jump through the tv screen and punch all of the high class, hoity toity officials on this show.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just finished watching them all, the British versions. Not for one minute did I view this as anything remotely like CSI until I read here (and I still don't). There was no more "morgue" work than there is in any cop related show (especially British one's). 

It was a little slow to pick up for me but I was hooked by episode 3. I enjoyed it a lot. I thought they managed the end well though it was sad and disappointing.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched all of the first season and liked it also.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Liked it here as well. Look forward to more.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I thought they managed the end well though it was sad and disappointing.


Putting in spoilers since it's not a spoilers thread.



Spoiler



As sappy as it would've been, I was hoping that the girl was his daughter. Too bad she wasn't. Was surprised that he took the girl to the Jewish orphanage.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

FYI,

Season two is going to start in the U.K. sometime today.

I believe season two will begin airing on BBC America on December 1, 2013.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Malcontent said:


> Bump...
> 
> FYI,
> 
> ...


my wishlist is already set.


----------



## Loquitur (Jan 11, 2005)

It's not showing up in my Tivo guide yet for 12/1/13.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Loquitur said:


> It's not showing up in my Tivo guide yet for 12/1/13.


and it won't show up as it's not on BBCA's schedule

http://www.bbcamerica.com/schedule/?week=2


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Show has been canceled after season 2.

BBC cites ratings, which makes no sense as they don't have ads and all ratings really does is pull viewers from other shows hence reducing their income. Costs would make far more sense.

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/ripper-street/28472/bbc-cancels-ripper-street-confirms-no-series-3


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Wow BBCA is worse then Fox when it comes to cancelling shows I like.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Barmat said:


> Wow BBCA is worse then Fox when it comes to cancelling shows I like.


BBCA had no say. BBC One cancelled it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Barmat said:


> Wow BBCA is worse then Fox when it comes to cancelling shows I like.


It was cancelled by the BBC, not BBCA which just imports it to the US.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dagnabbit


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

First Copper goes down, now Ripper Street. It seems these turn of the century cop shows are doomed to short runs.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Bummer. I liked Rippah and Coppah!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

philw1776 said:


> Bummer. I liked Rippah and Coppah!


Shouldn't that be, "Bummah!"


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

john4200 said:


> First Copper goes down, now Ripper Street. It seems these turn of the century cop shows are doomed to short runs.


Could BBC America pick these shows up?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Could BBC America pick these shows up?


No idea. But I don't think BBC America has much of a budget for that sort of thing. They need partners to help foot the bill.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

john4200 said:


> First Copper goes down, now Ripper Street. It seems these turn of the century cop shows are doomed to short runs.





cheesesteak said:


> Could BBC America pick these shows up?


Unlike Ripper Street which was a BBC production imported by BBCA, Copper was a BBCA original, they can't "pick it up" since they cancelled it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Are we going to get to see season 2 on BBCA since they seem to have removed it from the schedule?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> Unlike Ripper Street which was a BBC production imported by BBCA, Copper was a BBCA original, they can't "pick it up" since they cancelled it.


i read that bbc america jointly produced the series along with bbc, but you're right, once bbc cancels, there goes half the budget.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Show has been canceled after season 2.
> 
> BBC cites ratings, which makes no sense as they don't have ads and all ratings really does is pull viewers from other shows hence reducing their income. Costs would make far more sense.
> 
> http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/ripper-street/28472/bbc-cancels-ripper-street-confirms-no-series-3


Interesting article on Ripper Street and exactly the point I was making. Why is the BBC concerned with ratings ?

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/ripper-street/28549/the-bbc-ripper-street-and-cancelling-shows


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It's streaming on Netflix.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

We've watched all of the new season so far (through episode 7) and think it's even better than season 1 (which we also enjoyed very much). Sorry to see it go.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> It's streaming on Netflix.


It being Season One which was televised here in the US on BBCA previously, but NOT Season Two.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Just saw that the season premiere is February 22nd on BBC America.


----------



## pahunt (Apr 7, 2003)

Good news! Ripper Street has been uncancelled (if that's a word) with help from Amazon.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26351457


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I came to post that also. Great news.

I think "revived" would be the correct word - maybe


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I just checked the episode list on wikipedia and it looks like I missed the entire second season. How'd that happen?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I just checked the episode list on wikipedia and it looks like I missed the entire second season. How'd that happen?


Second season already aired in the U.K.

Second season just recently started airing in the U.S. First episode of season two aired on BBC America Feb. 22, 2014.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> Second season just recently started airing in the U.S. First episode of season two aired on BBC America Feb. 22, 2014.


The Tivo was set to record only new episodes. I don't know if this worked last year or if I switched it from "new and reruns" to "new only" in order to escape a marathon. Anyway, I set Sickbeard to get the first two HD episode but it brought back two half gig episodes that had repair errors. I manually downloaded the first two normal sized HD episodes with no problem.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched the first episode of season 2 last night. It is super weird that Joseph Merrick(the elephant man) is a character on the show.

On a side note. I went to wikipedia to get Merrick's name right. I always thought his name was John. According to wikipedia, he is often referred to as John, but that is incorrect.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

He appears in another episode as well. No spoilers.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My wife and I just binge-watched the last three episodes of season 2 last night... really a stellar season. We enjoyed season 1 but season 2 was head and shoulders better IMO.

I really hope they do get to create more...!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Starting 11/14/14 on Amazon Prime Video.

Episodes are being released weekly, not all at once

By my calculation there will be 8 episodes with 2 released on the first day.

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/ripper-street/32365/ripper-street-series-3-start-date-announced


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Seasons 1 and 2 are not Prime eligible, so I'm doubting season 3 will be. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought it was a Prime exclusive ?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It is headed to Prime. They are making it just for Amazon so I couldn't see it being any other way. 

My guess is that the others will go Prime just before or at the same time.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Fingers crossed that your right. I love this show and I'd really like to see it on Amazon with the extra scenes.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

teaser info and pics for se3 now available on bbca website:

http://www.bbcamerica.com/ripper-street/​


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

I love this show and its characters. I thought it was only on Amazon Prime (which I have) but it's also on BBCA, just later?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

philw1776 said:


> I love this show and its characters. I thought it was only on Amazon Prime (which I have) but it's also on BBCA, just later?


it originated on bbca, and was cancelled, only to be resurrected by the amazon deal. i'm looking forward to season 3.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

the first two episodes of season 3, available only in UK at the at the moment, are fantastic. They are much more focused than the first two seasons.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Finished up Season 3 of Ripper Street. I recommend anyone who has the slightest interest in the show find a way to watch it. It was everything the show should have been all along, they got pretty much everything right in this 8 episode season.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Finished up Season 3 of Ripper Street. I recommend anyone who has the slightest interest in the show find a way to watch it. It was everything the show should have been all along, they got pretty much everything right in this 8 episode season.


Can we jump in from there? I started watching S1 a while back but it didn't hold my interest.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Can we jump in from there? I started watching S1 a while back but it didn't hold my interest.


You'd really be missing a lot of the back story. I'd suggest either watching from the beginning or just taking a pass on the series.

Personally, I think this was the best season of the three - but I very much enjoyed them all.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I can't remember what happened in season 1, but season 2 was pretty weak and a mostly disconnected story. I really think you can jump in to season 3 providing you know one key fact and a small thing from the end of season 2



Spoiler



Inspector Reid's daughter died in a boat sinking, I believe he somehow failed to save her.

The team, Reid, Drake and the American all went their separate ways at the end of season 2 due to some disagreements. Also the American (name escaping me) separated from his wife


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the bbca season 3 premiere is wed, april 29th, 10/9c, the 1p should be available soon.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

This is kind of a surprise. It's renewed for two more seasons

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/ripper-street/35374/ripper-street-renewed-by-amazon-for-series-4-and-5

The end of season 3 seemed to wrap things up so I was not expecting this.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm way behind on this show. My last post in this thread was that I watched the first episode of season 2. That is the last episode of this show I've seen. I still have the rest of season 2 downloaded to my computer. Need to watch them. Too many good shows on these days.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Love the show. Behind and only watched episode one. Great episode.
No time for TV these days.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I am REALLY loving the new season that just completed on Amazon in the UK. They've managed to retain their stars and add new ones.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I just checked. Ripper Street seasons 1-3 are available to rent or buy on Amazon (not free via Prime) or can be watched on Netflix. Season 4 not yet available in US. At least, not via Amazon or Netflix.


----------

